# Epipedobates anthonyi Santa Isabel



## Imitator Lamasi (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi I had a trio of Anthonyi in a ten gallon, well set-up. They're under a year old. I recently started to observe some fighting....mainly over food even though I usually feed them twice a day fruit flies and springtails. Fighting was going on for maybe a week at most and 2 days ago I found one of them dead in a brom. I can only guess that it is from the fighting. I am going to separate the last two but I was curious if anyone else has had this kind of problem with the anthonyi...to my understanding they are suppose to be one of the more docile species. Also, I am only guessing they are male but I haven't heard any calling from them.


Any advice or common experience with this???

Thanks!
Jesse Taylor


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a 1.2 and have seen absolutely no aggression between anyone. I've also heard of people with male heavy groups that have no aggression at all either. I can't tell you what's going on but I'd just like to point out that they aren't aggressive frogs, like you stated in the OP.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I keep alot of anthonyi species and have noticed some fighhting between them but never had any fatalities. A 10 for a trio is a little tight. They really need some extra space. a 20 would be better or something that gives height as well as a large floor space.

I know that anthonyi and especially tricolors become aggressive when they pair off, which is the reason I keep all my anhtonyi and tricolors is groups of 4-6.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got 3 males in a 20h and haven't seen any aggression in the 2 years I've had them. They do seem to duel each other for calling spots at times, but that isn't ever physical. I would make sure that you have a few higher calling spots and perches and they will probably settle down.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I keep a 1.3 in a 20H and notice no aggression except for females egg eating.

I have been growing up a lot of juvies in a smaller sterlite bin and did realize there was some serious aggression over food after the three month age range and broke them up into several groups.

I don't think I would keep more than a pair in a 10 gal. but as others stated a 20H would be better in the long run even for a pair.


----------

